# Anyone use straw on their lawns?



## Cathy's Gunner

I've given up with trying to keep a nice lawn. I put new sod down at this time last year and it's a mess this year. I have lots of bare spots where the dogs are getting the dirt/mud depending on the weather. Has anyone put straw on their lawns to keep the mud down? I have a small lot so I wouldn't need much. Is this something that would be safe if they ate it? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, every year I use straw on my lawn during fall/winter months. I have the same problem with many bare spots and the mud on the dogs and tracking mud in the house.
I think straw is very safe, I have never had a problem with it. 
Sometimes I even put the straw down in early spring and I put out grass seed underneath it. It protects the seed and helps it grow. 
I anticipate some major straw buying again this year.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

bumping up for more replies....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You can seed your bare spots and cover them with straw, it will protect the areas until the grass comes in. 

Sorry, I don't know if it's OK for the dogs if they eat it though.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I used straw until we discovered that Ky is allergic to it. Now I use Cedar chips, about $1.00 more but they do get tracked into the house


----------



## Tennyson

I don't have that many bare spots. The few I do are in the backyard and every spring the guy that cuts my lawn puts down seed then covers it with burlap. Works really well. 2 weeks later he takes it off and the spots are gone for another year.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Hay is cheaper in my area than straw and works just as well.


----------



## Maggies mom

I use hay every winter..... I cover the entire yard. Here is the link with pictures of my yard with the straw down...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/what-did-you-do/93179-melting-snow-mud.html


----------



## Pammie

Our entire dog pen/potty area is covered in hay. Bryley eats it all the time and has had no problems, not even as a little pup. Right now the hay is old and there is a partial bale still intact, he will sniff at the bale until he finds the perfect piece, then delicately pull it out with his front teeth, and then runs like the wind like he has the best prize in the world! :yummy::eyecrazy::yummy: wacky dog!

OMG Maggies mom, no wonder you put down straw!


----------



## Willow52

When we first moved into our house we had no fence and no grass. We had to use a tie-out and straw. It worked great.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Maggies mom said:


> I use hay every winter..... I cover the entire yard. Here is the link with pictures of my yard with the straw down...
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/what-did-you-do/93179-melting-snow-mud.html


Those pictures are priceless! I have our trainer looking for me right now. I guess the straw and hay are a not easy to get due to our drought this summer. I'm sure I will pay top dollar for a few bales. I need to cover around 575 sq ft.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Those pictures are priceless! I have our trainer looking for me right now. I guess the straw and hay are a not easy to get due to our drought this summer. I'm sure I will pay top dollar for a few bales. I need to cover around 575 sq ft.


Wet hay can't be feed to horses so I get mine from a local horse farm since accidents happen and hay gets wet


----------



## OutWest

This is a great idea. Would never have thought about it. My back lawn is pretty much a dust bowl right now and will be a mud pit when the rains start.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I've found straw for $6.50 for two bales. I'm going to get 10 to start. I'll take before and after pics.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I've found straw for $6.50 for two bales. I'm going to get 10 to start. I'll take before and after pics.


That's a good price!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My two love there straw yard!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest

Do you get much wind where you are? My town is windy and I'm wondering how long straw would stay put.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

It's not too bad with wind. However, we had rain over the weekend so it's helped keep the straw down. The dogs are the ones that spread it all over the place although it isn't bad at all. I take my blower and blow it back on the lawn. Best thing I could have done right now. No muddy feet! I don't mind picking up pieces of straw in my house over mud.... plus, they are having a ball playing on it.


----------

